# El yazısı



## Rallino

Merhaba herkese!

Bu _thread_ tam olarak bir soru-cevap stilinde değil; ama bir münakaşa şeklinde olsun istedim. 

Yurtdışındayken (Avrupa), gözlemlediğim bir şey: Yaşlı-genç neredeyse herkesin el yazısı kullanarak yazdığı. Ama bizdeki gibi, kalemi kaldırmaya üşendiğimizden _e_ harfini, yanındaki_ r_'yle gayri-ihtiyarî birleştirerek değil; normal düzgün bir el yazısıyla yazıyorlar. Yazmayanları yok mu? Elbette var; ama bir kişiyi görseniz, ikinciyi gösteremezsiniz.

Türkiye'de de el yazısı öğretiliyor; hatta ben, ilkokul 2. sınıfta öğrendiğimizi hatırlıyorum. Ben şu an el yazısı yazıyorum; ama şimdiye kadar benim gibi el yazısıyla yazan belki beş kişi görmüşümdür. İşin üzüldüğüm tarafı ise, benim derslerime giren birçok Türkçe öğretmeninin de yazıları daktilo harflerinden ibaretti.

El yazısıyla yazmak - bana göre - daktilo yazısından daha hızlı bir işlem. Ama, insanlar alışık olmadığı için okumakta güçlük çekiyorlar sanırım ve ben, resmî evraklarda ya da bazı önemli formları doldururken, yanlış okunabilir ya da hiç okunmayabilir korkusuyla düz yazıya dönüyorum. Bu korkum üniversitedeki sınavlarda kendini daha da  belli ediyor. Not korkusu tabii ki 

Siz nasıl yazıyorsunuz? Sizce genç kesim daktilo harflerini daha mı estetik buluyor? Neden el yazısı Türkiye'de çok nadiren kullanılıyor?

Görüşlerinizi bekliyorum


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Merhaba Rallino,
Ben her ikisini karışık olarak kullanıyorum. Kendime notlar tutarken el yazısı ağırlık kazanırken, dilekçe gibi anlaşılması gerekli yerlerde kitap harflerine dönüyorum.
Son beş senedir okullarda el yazısı ile yazma, kitap harfleriyle okuma eğitimi yapılıyor 1. sınıflarda. Ancak duyduğuma göre öğrenciler zorlanıyorlarmış. İki nedeni olduğunu söylemişlerdi:
Çocuk aynı anda iki çeşit alfabe öğreniyor, yani işi ikiye katlanıyor.
Bir de Türkçede noktalı veya çizgili harfler (ç, ğ, ö, ş, ü) daha fazla olduğundan el yazısı kullanırken el kaldırma veya geriye dönüp noktaları koyma işlemi zorlayıcı olabiliyor. 
Türkçe ya da ilkokul öğretmenlerinin kitap harflerini kullanmaları, hem hangi harfin nasıl yazılacağı konusunda hem de alışkanlık kazandırması bakımından öğrencilere örnek teşkil etmesi için gerekli bir şey.
1. sınıftan itibaren olmasa da ben de oyumu el yazısından yana kullanıyorum.


----------



## namik80

El yazısı ile yazdığımı sonradan ben bile okuyamadığımdan pek yanaşmıyorum.


----------



## helldreamer

Bence sorun bizim egitim sistemimizden kaynaklaniyodu bizim zamanimizda cunku daktilo yazisi ogreniyoduk el yazisi icin ayri bi ders vardi guzel yazi dersi diye de fazla uzerinde durulmuyodu simdi degistirdeiler sistemi artik yazarken sadece el yazisi yazdiriyolar ilkokul cocuklarina ikisini birden deil benim gordugum ilkokul 2. sinif cocuklari artik sadece el yazisi yazabiliyor oburunu yazamiyor oyle ogretilmis okulda cunku bu arada el yazisi yazmanin daha kolay olduguna katiliyorum ama biz daktilo yazisina alistigimiz icin otekini beceremiyoz milli egitim bakanligi da farkettiler demek ki el yazisina donduler artik yeni nesil turkler de el yazisi yazacak avrupalilar gibi....


----------



## Black4blue

Artık bırakın el yazısı ve normal yazıyı, yeni yeni yazı tipleri çıkıyor. Grafiti gibi veya "Rock" yazısı gibi. Köşeli harfler, kuyruklu harfler, kalını, incesi... Herkes kendine göre bir şey uyduruyor veya çevresinden gördüğünü takip ediyor. Bu arada ben normal yazıyı kullanıyorum.


----------



## BrkAtsyr

Genelde normal yazıyı kullanıyorum, yoksa Türkçe derslerinde öğretmen el yazısı kullanmamızı zorunlu tutuyor, fakat kendisi de normal yazı kullanıyor, o da var.


----------



## jasminion

El yazısı yazan kaldı mı ki? Herkes bilgisayar kullanıyor. Artık pek çok yerde (ilkokul da dahil) ödevler bilgisayar çıktısı olarak veriliyor (ki benim dönemimde liseden sonra hiç bir akademik yazı, el yazısı halinde kabul edilmiyordu). Üniversitede de yavaş yavaş notlar küçük dizüstü bilgisayarlarda tutuluyor. Diyeceğim kimin iyi yazdığı değil artık kimin daha hızlı klavye kullandığı tartışma konusu. Bu nedenle de fonetik olmayan (yazıldığı gibi okunmayan) diller, fransızca ya da ingilizce gibi, bundan nasibini alıyorlar. Gençlerde ciddi bir yazı yazamama sorunu var gerçekten. Türkçe'nin de aşağı kalır yanı yok. Günlük hayattaki yazım hatalarını bir tarafa bırakın (facebook veya msn mesajları gibi) gazete ve dergilerde bile bilgisizlikten kaynaklanan bir sürü yazım hatasına rastlanıyor.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Notlarımı, okuduğum kitaplardan beğendiğim bölümleri hâlâ el yazısıyla kaydederim defterime. İşte de eskizlerimi genellikle kâğıda ve kurşunkalemle yazarım, tabii ki el yazısıyla


----------

